# Bottom & back problems



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

_Originality posted in the general section but felt it wasn't the right place _

Hiya!

It's my second year using a road bike and I'm simply loving it.

I do, however, suffer from huge bottom problems lately which completely ruin my experience. It usually start after I used my bike for more than 15 miles... My butt get uncomfy and simply numb after a while and I have to stand up really often or take short breaks which is not really fun when you're trying to hold an average speed.

My bike has been fitted for me time and time again.

I own 3 bibs; One Gore and two LGs and they fit me perfectly and are extremely comfy.

I tried a chamois cream and while I saw the benefits... I still suffered from said issues.

Which lead me to believe I don't own the right saddle. My bike came with a Selle Italia SL w/ Monolink and it was hurting me after a while. I decided to try a Fizik Antares VS after reading a couple of reviews saying it was a good all-around saddle and I do believe that it's worse than never before... It hurts so bad after a while that it goes all the way to my back and I have to stop riding for a couple of minutes due to the enormous pain.

I'm simply puzzled as we speak... These items don't come cheap and I'd really like to find a solution to my problem.

Is it because I ride too hard and that my body isn't used to it? I already have 1200 miles after a month which is what I did in four last year.

I enjoy riding my bike, it's my main hobby, my sport and my stress relief and it literally kills me to not be able to enjoy it as much as I would like to.

Here's a picture of the said bike if anyone wanna check the specs (ignore the stem, it has been flipped afterwards ) : i.imgur.com/oyKYz.jpg

I'd really appreciate any feedback because the riding season in Canada is quite short and I just want to ride my damn bike without suffering for days.

Thanks!


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't see the picture.

I ride a Brooks. It is wider and more comfortable than the other ass hatchets that I see around.

read this:

A Comfortable Bicycle Saddle

good luck.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

As far as the picture goes, it's not really essential but you can just copy paste the link in your browser.

Thanks alot for the link!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I hear ya about the short biking season in Canada :cryin:.

Have you talked to your LBS to see if they will let you try different saddles before you buy?

The other thing I was thinking of is if it's possible that a muscle is spasming and pressing against a nerve?


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

does sound like saddle issues. just because others claim a saddle is comfortable doesn't mean that that applies to you. unforutnately, there's no way around trying a bunch and seeing what works best. 

for lower back pain, how is your core fitness? ab work and pushups will help in that department.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I can see the picture but your bike is at an angle to the lens, so the actual saddle and bar angles are unclear. It does appear that your saddle is nose down and the brake hoods are angled up. That does put most of your weight on your sit bones.

If it was me I'd go to a "large" Specialized dealer and go through their saddle fit procedure. That way you will know that the saddle is sazed and positioned correctly for you. If you still have issues, it's likely you, not the saddle. If you don't go through a fitting, you'll have to continue to guess, which as you're already seen is needlessly frustrating, time consuming, and expensive.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

@Love4himies: I currently work in a bike shop and the techs told me it would also be a saddle issue... Luckily enough I can get alot of saddles at cost prices but it's still quite pricy and it's quite an assle to resell 'em. How would I be able to determine in a muscle is spasming?

@Charlox5: I'll keep on trying some saddles I suppose... My fitness is great. I exercise and swim alot. I never had back or bottom problems before in my life so it's most likely a saddle issue...


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

@Icsloppl: I didn't know they had such procedure... I'll contact an authorized dealer and ask some questions! Like I said in the OP, the bike has been fitted by the techs at my LBS... I could also get a second opinion and go somewhere else.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

mo_amyot said:


> @Icsloppl: I didn't know they had such procedure... I'll contact an authorized dealer and ask some questions! Like I said in the OP, the bike has been fitted by the techs at my LBS... I could also get a second opinion and go somewhere else.


Bike fitting and saddle fitting are different procedures. The Spec dealer will measure your sit bone width and take your weight and riding style into account in making reccomendations. In your case, that's essential. 
You'll also be able to try numerous saddles at one time for no additional cost, which is very useful in it's own right. When you find the right one, you will likely know it...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

IMO, you weren't on the bike long enough, on your last year's rides, for your saddle to be an issue. Now that you're on for longer rides, it's become one.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Based on your comment your "averaging" 40 miles a day. Nice daily ride but if you started from ground zero you probably haven;t given your bottom a chance to get used to any saddle. I don't know your age or physical condition as to your back problem or what type of bike your riding since I cannot see your picture but I'm 63, have had 7 back operations and was fitted for a bike to give me back comfort. I switched to a Fizik Antares and find it very comfortable compared to the Prologo I had before. I find it hard to believe the back and bottom problem are connected.
It could be your setup as to aggressive for your back and your bottom needs a break and maybe some better shorts or bibs.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> IMO, you weren't on the bike long enough, on your last year's rides, for your saddle to be an issue. Now that you're on for longer rides, it's become one.


Thing is, this is my second road bike. The first one was an old Trek with a Ritchey V2 hybrid performance saddle. I must admit that switching from this to a road saddle was quite a shock and I still find the V2 saddle being highly comfortable... Just not designed for proper road biking.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Ruby13 said:


> Based on your comment your "averaging" 40 miles a day. Nice daily ride but if you started from ground zero you probably haven;t given your bottom a chance to get used to any saddle.


This is my second year riding a road bike but I must admit that I'm pushing myself really hard this time around.



> I don't know your age or physical condition as to your back problem


22 years old, 145lbs. And I'd say the main issue here is my bottom and REALLLLY lower back (wish I knew the proper name). 



> or what type of bike your riding since I cannot see your picture












(Flipped the stem since then aswell as seat angle)



> but I'm 63, have had 7 back operations and was fitted for a bike to give me back comfort. I switched to a Fizik Antares and find it very comfortable compared to the Prologo I had before.


Glad to see you found the right saddle . Concerning the Antares, maybe the gap in the middle of the saddle is too wide for me? I might have to ask a fellow rider to burrow his Arione and see if this one is comfier.



> I find it hard to believe the back and bottom problem are connected. It could be your setup as to aggressive for your back and your bottom needs a break and maybe some better shorts or bibs.


I truly believe my LG bibs are fine... Like stated above my back isn't the main issue and I do believe it's normal for my back to be sore after an intense ride. I do take some breaks there and there since my bottom is hurting real bad.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> Bike fitting and saddle fitting are different procedures. The Spec dealer will measure your sit bone width and take your weight and riding style into account in making reccomendations. In your case, that's essential.
> You'll also be able to try numerous saddles at one time for no additional cost, which is very useful in it's own right. When you find the right one, you will likely know it...


I'll most definitely look into that!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of thoughts/ questions...

You're riding 1200 miles a month and by your own admission, pushing yourself REALLY hard. I'm not suggesting that this alone is THE source of your problems, but it may be a contributing factor, possibly along with saddle, fit and/ or form. 

Where exactly is the source of butt discomfort. Ahead of the sit bones? At the sit bones? Does the area hurt or is it numb.

Is the lower back pain centered or offset to one side. Any knee pain? 

Assuming you rode the same bike with the same saddle last year, did you experience the same pain at the same locations?

IMO, icsloppl has some good suggestions re: both getting sized for a saddle and fit and Ruby13 may be right that the butt/ lower back pain are unrelated. Just because you've had more than one fitting doesn't mean this isn't a fit issue.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

@PJ352 

I'm pushing myself real hard, I admit but is it common to suffer from bottom problems after 25-30 minutes of riding? I've asked everyone I know who's into the sport and they all told me that it wasn't normal whatsoever. 

The source of discomfort would be at the sit bones and sometimes at the lower back. I'd say that it starts by becoming numb and then start hurting to the point that I have to either stand up or take a break. I tend to move alot of the saddle in order to find the most comfortable spot aswell as avoiding the said issue.

I didn't ride the same bike last year. This is my first carbon bike and this is the only issue I have with it so far.

Thanks alot for the feedback!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> @PJ352
> 
> I'm pushing myself real hard, I admit but is it common to suffer from bottom problems after 25-30 minutes of riding? I've asked everyone I know who's into the sport and they all told me that it wasn't normal whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Fit issues can occur at any point into a ride, but generally speaking and IME once beyond the point of acclimating to road riding, it's not common for a cyclist to have a sore butt after ~25 minutes of riding. 

That said, the longer one rides, the more likely the 'loose link' in their fit will cause a problem. With you, it appears to be your saddle and/ or fit. But it could also be your form, bibs or shorts.

If you're moving while in the saddle that tells me you're not really comfortable on the bike. Just why is the question, but looking at the pic of your bike it appears you're running a zero setback post and 'shortish' stem. If correct, any info you can provide on why this was done? Do you know where your KOPS (+/-) is set? Does this set up differ from your previous bike?


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

@PJ

I have 3 bibs : 1 Gore and 2 LGs and I do believe they fit me pretty well, no loose end and really comfy. 

The 90mm stem is due to the fact that I have a long lower body and a short upper one. My arms position was faulty and uncomfortable with the one that came with the bike (110mm) so I switched for this one. The seatpost was part of a deal I had with the distributor. I had to change it since what was stock on the bike was a Selle Italia SL saddle mounted on a Monolink spost so it wasn't compatible with the Fizik one.

My first roadie had a hybrid performance which was highly comfy (Ritchey V2).


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I might as well try the Selle Italia again and is see which one is worse between the two.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Must thanks all of you again for the helpful feedback! I'll keep you posted .


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not offering a direct solution, but IMHO, it's important to understand that it's usually not as simple as just swapping out a saddle. I believe proper fit in this area is the result of the synergy or lack thereof of four main components:


Shape of your ass
Chamois/pad
Saddle
Riding form & style

When you change any one of these, you are necessarily affecting the others. These four components need to be properly balanced for best possible fit, performance, and comfort. Again, sorry for not offering the solution, but the first step in getting there is developing an understanding of how things work. I sincerely hope you get your issue sorted out! Keep at it!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> @PJ
> 
> I have 3 bibs : 1 Gore and 2 LGs and I do believe they fit me pretty well, no loose end and really comfy.
> 
> ...


Given everything you've offered thus far, I'm going to make a semi-educated guess and suggest a bike fit. Running a 90mm stem_ together with_ a zero setback post are unnecessary compromises when a bike geo suites the riders anatomy. Both may be indications that you're either cramped (most likely) or stretched in the cockpit - and both can cause lower back pain.

I can't foretell just how optimal your final fit will be on that bike, because IMO indications are that the geo isn't your ideal, but a knowledgeable fitter will get you as close as possible while advising on any shortcomings for future reference.

Since there can easily be more than one fit issue present, the butt issue may be attributed to not (yet) finding a suitable saddle, but it may also be that until your reach (and possibly drop to bars) issue(s) are sorted out, your butt pain will endure. 

Bottom line, I think you need to work with a fitter (IMO, certified in Specialized BG FIT, or similar) is the proper course to take. Otherwise, you're wasting time and money chasing down a saddle that may or may not solve your fit issue - and even then it's apt to be only one of two that (I suspect) you have.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Bottom line, I think you need to work with a fitter (IMO, certified in Specialized BG FIT, or similar) is the proper course to take. Otherwise, you're wasting time and money chasing down a saddle that may or may not solve your fit issue - and even then it's apt to be only one of two that (I suspect) you have.


Sounds advice! I'd agree, based upon what you've told us and the photo your shared, it's really hard to believe that you currently have a proper fit. The points that I raised in my post above only are only relevant once you've achieved a proper fit. Follow PJ352's advice and start there!


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Gee, thanks alot guys!

I borrowed an Arione CX from a friend and I'll test drive it today. If this doesn't work then I'll find a proper fitter and proceed with being refitted. 

Like I said, 95% of the pain comes from my sit bones... The lower back problem is almost non existent but you may right, it mights be a fitting issue. 

Hopefully I'll be able to trade my 0 setback for an offset if needed. 

I'm getting fitted on Monday so I'll keep you guys posted! 

One last question: Would it be wise to take a break for a couple of days?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> Gee, thanks alot guys!
> 
> I borrowed an Arione CX from a friend and I'll test drive it today. If this doesn't work then I'll find a proper fitter and proceed with being refitted.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, I didn't recommend the fitting because of your lower back pain _alone_. I recommended it based on all of the info your provided:
1) Sit bone discomfort
2) lower back pain
3) employing a zero setback post and 90 degree stem
4) inability to find 'the right' saddle (could be fit related)

Your call on trying the Arione, but I'd move the fitting ahead of continuing the saddle hunt. You have to be positioned correctly on the bike for any to feel comfortable, so start at the source.

Also your call on taking a break from riding. I don't think one day would hurt, but I'd keep the breaks short. Maybe a one day break and an easier, shorter ride the second. 

Yes, by all means keep us updated on your progress, and good luck with the fitting.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

So I gave the Arione a 35 miles test ride and I had no butt problems whatsoever. However, my back was screaming after a while so it looks like your absolutely right PJ. A good fitting will do me a world of good!

I don't think I'll keep the Antares however but I keep on trying a couple more saddles before making a decision.

Once again, thanks a bunch for the oh so useful inputs 

Cheers!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> So I gave the Arione a 35 miles test ride and I had no butt problems whatsoever. However, my back was screaming after a while so it looks like your absolutely right PJ. A good fitting will do me a world of good!
> 
> I don't think I'll keep the Antares however but* I keep on trying a couple more saddles before making a decision.*
> 
> ...


You're a tough person to convince, but I can be obstinate (and have some time), so here's another try. 

Think of the saddle not as a stand alone component, but rather, an integral part of your fit, because that's what it is - and it's one of three contact points and (at times) bears the most weight, so... pretty important.

In addition to the above, everything from shape/ contours, length, width, height, fore/ aft and tilt can affect a riders fit and comfort. So, working backwards, efficiency/ performance on a bike can only be achieved when a rider is comfortable. And to attain comfort, fit has to be right. 

That's the foundation that your fitter will build on, so with your input and taking a pro-active approach to your fitting, let them do their jobs and integrate your saddle issue into the fitting. But as I mentioned previously, temper your expectations with the fact that your bikes geo may not be your ideal, leaving the fitter less than optimal choices (as in, compromises in fit) to make. 

I see a pro fitting as your only real option, with the alternative on a par with continuing to throw darts in a darkroom, hoping to hit the target. Not great odds of success, IMHO.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I hear ya and will hold my judgement until I get fitted. I just sincerely doubt that the Antares is the saddle for me but I'll ask the fitter about it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> I hear ya and will hold my judgement until I get fitted. *I just sincerely doubt that the Antares is the saddle for me* but I'll ask the fitter about it.


... and I'm not suggesting otherwise. I'm simply saying you have to take this one step at a time, and the first step is the fitting. 

But yes, take a pro-active approach to the fitting. A good fitter would want you to, because you obviously have a vested interest in the result. 

I hope it works out for you. Pls let us know.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks again .

Can an offset spost really play a huge role in all this? Maybe I should of went with a regular one in the first place *<_<.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

mo_amyot said:


> This is my second year riding a road bike but I must admit that I'm pushing myself really hard this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone probably mentioned this or maybe it's just the angle of the shot, but that saddle does not look level at all. You level the saddle so you're sitting on it, not pushing against it. Easiest way is to put a block of wood on top, then a level.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mo_amyot said:


> Thanks again .
> 
> Can an offset spost really play a huge role in all this? Maybe I should of went with a regular one in the first place *<_<.


The seatpost itself doesn't "play a role" per se, but rather the important thing is whether the seat is in the right place. I have a zero setback seatpost, and with it if I put the seat as far back as it can go... it's in the same spot as if I used a regular seatpost with the seat as far forward as it can go. That said - that's not the right spot for me.

Also, lower back pain tends to be more related to riding technique than saddle. 
- Do you arch/curve your back or is it straight? (should be straight)
- Do you bend your elbows or lock them? (should be bent)


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

That saddle really does not look level at all.
When the saddle is pointing downward, you tend to slide to the front and therefore you are practically sitting on the smaller part of the saddle instead of at the widest part. This could be the cause of your bottom pains.
Try having the saddle completely level, or pointing upward by 1-2 degree.
I usually set my saddle a little bit upward.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> Thanks again .
> 
> Can an offset spost really play a huge role in all this? Maybe I should of went with a regular one in the first place *<_<.


If you go back through my posts, I always mentioned the zero setback post _in conjunction with _other elements of your fit. So ,while it doesn't "play a huge role", it is one indicator that 1) your bikes geo may not be your ideal and 2) you need a fitting (again, not _just_ because of the post, but more, the events leading up to its use). 

Between #1 being my _suspicion_ and a presumption that you don't want to buy a new frame, the next best option is a pro fitting.

But just as an aside and not to confuse the issue, I wouldn't employ the use of a zero setback post just to try a specific saddle. The trade-off (IMO/E) simply isn't worth it. On a positive side, this may push you to get a better fitting. Hopefully, from a better fitter.

Lastly, FWIW, I 1/2 agree with RJP Diver. For certain, saddle position is what matters, but you can't segregate out the facts that employing a zero setback post usually indicate a deficiency with a bikes geo (for a given rider) in attaining the correct reach and/ or KOPS (+/-). 

Re: the causes of back pain, it can be fit (reach/ drop), form, saddles, any combination along with other factors (anatomical issues, etc.)


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Lastly, FWIW, I 1/2 agree with RJP Diver. For certain, saddle position is what matters, but you can't segregate out the facts that employing a zero setback post usually indicate a deficiency with a bikes geo (for a given rider) in attaining the correct reach and/ or KOPS (+/-).


Deficiency might be too strong a word, no? At 6'2" with long legs and arms and a relatively short torso a 58cm frame is the right size for me. To achieve the best fit with this I needed a zero setback seatpost -- or at least a DIFFERENT seatpost than the 3T that came with the bike, which seems to really put the seat far back relative to other "regular" seatposts. Would you suggest that I buy the "wrong" size frame in order to accommodate the "correct" seatpost? Seems like trading a small "deficiency" for a much larger one, no?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Deficiency might be too strong a word, no? At 6'2" with long legs and arms and a relatively short torso a 58cm frame is the right size for me. *To achieve the best fit with this I needed a zero setback seatpost* -- or at least a DIFFERENT seatpost than the 3T that came with the bike, which seems to really put the seat far back relative to other "regular" seatposts. Would you suggest that I buy the "wrong" size frame in order to accommodate the "correct" seatpost? Seems like trading a small "deficiency" for a much larger one, no?


If you place a degree of measurement on my use of the word 'deficient', I guess it can be construed as too strong, but I'm not doing that. I'm simply saying that I suspect the OP's geo is deficient in one or more facets of fit. Not _how much_ any one facet is deficient. However, I do think it's 'enough' to affect his fit, but that's for a fitter working one on one with him to determine. 

I don't know your situation well enough to offer reliable feedback, but to answer your question, since the goal is to attain the best fit possible for a given rider, I obviously would not recommend someone getting the 'wrong' size bike so that they could use the 'correct' seat post. Rather, if they fell outside of what's considered normal proportions, I'd suggest they seek out a reliable fitters advice to recommend brands/ models that suite their proportions/ anatomy. I'm not saying this applies to you, but for some riders, that would mean considering custom geo. 

Your use of the phrase "to achieve the best fit with this I needed a zero setback seatpost..." is noteworthy, because it affirms my belief that uncommon compromises are necessary when a bikes geo is less than deal for a given rider. That's not to say your bikes doesn't fit you well, but it was (more or less) _made_ to fit you well. The geo didn't suite you so well 'out of the box' (as we say). 

Just _how much_ these compromises will compromise optimal fit depends on a number of factors, but there's no question they're unnecessary when ideal geo is selected from the start.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Just _how much_ these compromises will compromise optimal fit depends on a number of factors, but there's no question they're unnecessary when ideal geo is selected from the start.


Buying a bike is like buying a suit. You have a few options:



- Be lucky enough to fit into an "off the rack" suit perfectly
- Be lucky enough to have the money, time, and inclination to go with a custom made suit
- Be like the 90% of people who can buy an "off the rack" suit that needs minor tailoring to fit perfectly fine

Similarly, you may decide that you like a certain Ralph Lauren style but find out that a Brooks Brothers suit fits you better, though you don't like the style as much. In that situation you have the choice of having the Ralph Lauren suit tailored to fit you or buying the Brooks Brothers suit you don't like as much because it fits you better. Neither suit is "deficient" in any way, they just require you to asses what tradeoffs are necessary to allow you to get what you want.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

A couple of the LBS in my area have saddles to borrow and test ride. Admittedly some of them are pink and some have big letters "TEST" on them but the shops let riders try different saddles for more than a couple of hours. One of our regular Saturday morning crew rode his pink test saddle for over a month before he decided that it was worth purchasing the black model. Of course we gave him a hard time about his gender identity. This shop has Fizik, Cobb, Selle Italia, Terry, and Andamo test saddles so you could try a good selection before committing a lot of money.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Buying a bike is like buying a suit. You have a few options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Initially, I didn't agree with this analogy, but given a second read, I generally do agree. 

I'm not suggesting that this applies to the OP, but from what I've read here (on the forum) through the years and seen firsthand, many prospective cyclists choose a bike based on aesthetics or questionable criteria (sometimes, just a pic on the web) not knowing or understanding their fit requirements and how the bikes of interest may (or may not) fulfill them. Oftentimes, that leads to the fit related posts we see. 

Similar to what I've already offered, in and of themselves, the theoretical bikes in question aren't deficient, the geo of one of them is for a given rider. You can _make_ it fit, but it doesn't fit the rider as designed (out of the box) and will likely never provide the rider with an optimal fit. So yes, a decision of which 'suit' to buy is made, but in the case of bikes, I'm not sure the customer fully understand the repercussions. 

BTW, custom geo doesn't always take money, but usually does take some time since most are now made by the smaller builders. Back in '08, I went with Curtlo and got a TT S3 custom geo frame for ~$800. I think they're around $1100 now - cheaper than many off the shelf choices.

But we've gone off topic here, so back to the OP: Please keep us posted on your progress. I'd be interested to know how the fitting went.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I tried different sizes before buying the medium then got fitted and they told me I needed a way shorter stem (stock with 110mm). We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi there! 

So someone else fitted me and to my surprise the seatpost was way too high and the seat positing was way off (almost had to get an offset seatpost). 

Results? I had some minors knees issues at first but they went away pretty quickly (I guess I just had to get used to the fitting). My butt problems are less severes even with the Antares VS (test drived it for 400 kms) but I sincerely believe that getting a saddle with less gap in the middle would do me a great world of good.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> Hi there!
> 
> So someone else fitted me and to my surprise the seatpost was way too high and the seat positing was way off (almost had to get an offset seatpost).
> 
> Results? I had some minors knees issues at first but they went away pretty quickly (I guess I just had to get used to the fitting). My butt problems are less severes even with the Antares VS (test drived it for 400 kms) but I sincerely believe that getting a saddle with less gap in the middle would do me a great world of good.


I won't pretend to understand the methods used to improve your fit, but since attaining a good fit is the goal, if you've achieved that they're of secondary importance. 

Glad it worked out for you. Hopefully your future threads will be more about the joys of cycling and less about the pain endured. :thumbsup:


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I honestly don't know... My seatpost was 1 inch too high. Probably the lack of experience from the previous fitter? It's weird because I know the guy since 3 years and he usually knows what he's talking about when it comes to cycling. Oh well, it quite happy with the results now .


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

mo_amyot said:


> I honestly don't know... My seatpost was 1 inch too high. Probably the lack of experience from the previous fitter? It's weird because I know the guy since 3 years and he usually knows what he's talking about when it comes to cycling. Oh well, it quite happy with the results now .


Glad to see you got some positive results. Would you mind sharing another photo of your bike with the new changes?


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Gladly!










We had to push back the saddle as far as possible in order to get a respectable and comfortable positioning but I don't really mind it.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you! And, I have to say, it looks significantly more ride-able than the first picture!


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes! This bike is absolutely a joy to ride. It's my first carbon ride and I'll never go back to aluminum I can tell you that much!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

mo_amyot said:


> Yes! This bike is absolutely a joy to ride. It's my first carbon ride and I'll never go back to aluminum I can tell you that much!


I'm really glad to hear that you're enjoying your bike. That being said, don't be so quick to dismiss aluminum. You obviously haven't ridden a CAAD10. It's the bike design, not the material that matters!


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Obviously aluminum has evolved during the years but I really like how the carbon absorbs impacts and such as. How light is the aluminum nowadays?


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

The CAAD10 is 1150 grams? Gawd damn! I'd like to test ride this bike, it really looks amazing!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

mo_amyot said:


> The CAAD10 is 1150 grams? Gawd damn! I'd like to test ride this bike, it really looks amazing!


I ride a CAAD10 and have to say it's a hell of a bike! I have no problem with all day comfort, riding mountainous centuries nearly every weekend. It's a serious performer!


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

What a strange set up for a young man. Many factors could produce the pain. But Think you ares sitting too straight up all your weight goes to your butt. Like a grannies bike.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

malanb said:


> What a strange set up for a young man. Many factors could produce the pain. But Think you ares sitting too straight up all your weight goes to your butt. Like a grannies bike.


I don't have many issues with the new fitting actually!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mo_amyot said:


> I don't have many issues with the new fitting actually!


... and that's all that really matters. :wink5:


----------

